# Baby has two different colored eyes



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

My 7 1/2 month old dd has two distictly different colored eyes - one is a blue/green/hazel type of color, the other is a very dark brown. She has had this from birth, but over time the hazel eye has lightened up quite a bit and the brown eye has stayed dark. My ped. said it takes around 6 months for eye color to stabilize, but we've past that point. Anyone else experience this? Any ideas about what it could be? I think it's kinda cool, but of course want to make sure it is not symptomatic of a problem.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I've never heard of that indicating a problem. Some people just have different colored eyes. Sounds pretty and unique!


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

David Bowie has one brown eye and one green. It's sexy and very special! Here's a good look at them:
http://www.bowietickets.com/david-bo...ality-tour.jpg


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

It may very well be a harmless trait that simply makes your baby's appearance more unique. However, I'd recommend you see a doctor, perhaps an opthamologist, to rule out anything more serious as heterochromia or "odd eyes" is in fact sometimes symptomatic of inherited syndromes in humans:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterochromia

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/003319.htm

I don't mean to scare you but if I were you I'd get it checked out just for peace of mind. I hope this helps.


----------



## renaissanceed (Aug 2, 2005)

My brother has two different coloured eyes and has forever. He's fine and when he shaves his head, it's really noticeable and great for attracting women









So, hopefully your DD will just have a really neat feature, but by all means have it checked out by the doctors.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Thank you for the information all. Dd's eyes actually look quite similar to those in the picture of the above link. We are going to a pediatric opthamologist soon for my son, so I will consult them when I go. Thank you also for the reassurances. That is always helpful.


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

There is a syndrome called waardenburg's that sometimes has heterochromia (different colored eyes), but it usually also has a patch of white hair in the front of the head. I only mention it because although the general effects are mild in most cases, it sometimes also has a hearing loss associated with it....did the baby pass the newborn hearing screen?


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AppleCrisp* 
There is a syndrome called waardenburg's that sometimes has heterochromia (different colored eyes), but it usually also has a patch of white hair in the front of the head. I only mention it because although the general effects are mild in most cases, it sometimes also has a hearing loss associated with it....did the baby pass the newborn hearing screen?










Thank you AppleCrisp. Yes, she did pass the hearing screen and seems to hear well. No white patches of hair, although she does not have much to go by. One of the other syndromes I read about listed gastrointestinal concerns from infancy, but she has no concerns there. Actually, she is incredibly healthy & doing quite well. So unless there is something w/hidden symptoms, I think it may just be a pigment thing.

I appreciate the replies & would love to hear more if anyone has any info (especially if you know people w/this who are OK, it's very reassuring). TIA.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, cool! I knew a guy with different colored eyes. Kate Bosworth has two different colored eyes.


----------



## grypx831 (May 22, 2005)

I had a boyfriend and also an uncle like that - both were fine


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

You know what's funny, when I was growing up for some reson I always thought it would be cool to have two different colored eyes.







Maybe it's karma......


----------



## kibba (Oct 11, 2005)

Not much info but a close friend in highschool had a green and brown eye. I thought it was very cool


----------



## Jasmyn's Mum (May 24, 2004)

She sounds like a very special little girl


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

I have two friends with two different colored eyes. Both were, and are, fine. One has a blue and a brown eye, and the other has one green eye, and one that is half orange half blue. Very unique. I think your daughter is lucky.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

I know 2 people who have had different colored eyes from birth. They don't hae any issues and their sight is fine. Maybe check with her ped just to be safe, but I'm sure it's nothing....just really cool.








David Bowie's eye color difference is from an injury.


----------



## cpop (May 3, 2006)

A family friend of mine has a year-old baby with two different colored eyes, is fine and the baby's grandfather is an eye surgeon and he didn't seem at all concerned, says it is totally normal, just a pigment thing.
I think it is cool too.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

how special! she is really lucky







:


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

one of my dads eyes is half green and half blue....

i think its cool looking


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

i had a high school friend with one brown and one blue eye. she is beautiful and healthy!


----------



## Ducky5306 (Jul 2, 2006)

When i was younger i used to babysit a little boy who had 1 green eye and 1 brown eye.. I thought it was kinda neat and i asked him about it one day and he told me his dog had the same eyes! so i think yeahhh okaaay kiddo.. but then later i had to check! and guess what? The family's cholate lab had 1 green eye and 1 brown one!! how weird is that? both the child and the dog are healthy and fine by the way









I always teased the mom though about where her son got his eyes from!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

My niece has one clear blue eye, one green. It's subtle but pretty, and she looks very exotic! Here's a picture.

I used to date a guy who had brown eyes, but part of one iris was lighter.


----------



## Epiphany (Oct 18, 2003)

A friend of mine in high school had a little sister with one blue and one brown eye. She was fine; actually super intelligent but I doubt her eye color had anything to do with that....







I always thought it was very cool but she got contacts when she was older so they wouldn't be different.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

My boyfriend when I was 18 had different colored eyes. It was cool. He didn't have any health problems.

My dh has blue eyes with big chunks of brown in one eye. My dd2 has the same thing. It is just a genetic thing; neither of them have any health issues. Unless I can blame dd2's hollering at her sisters on eye coloring...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

ya, one of my friends in h.s had a sister with a green eye and a brown eye. she never had any issues and was in her late 20's.


----------



## lilsparrow (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 

My dh has blue eyes with big chunks of brown in one eye. My dd2 has the same thing. It is just a genetic thing; neither of them have any health issues. Unless I can blame dd2's hollering at her sisters on eye coloring...









My son has blue eyes and one them has a brown stripe. I think it looks cool.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

i just wanted to say that there is this thing where twins fuse like really early in the womb amd become one but the person will have 2 different sets of dna. i saw it on discovery health not too long ago.
im sure that is not the case with ur dc but i just thought id put in my 2 cents


----------



## Mamma Christi (Dec 15, 2006)

My Future ILs and I were talking about this on Christmas! Apparently it's actually fairly common


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

my great uncle had a brown eye and a blue eye. He was brilliant. he worked for NASA and was one of the creators of the f-16. As a kid I didn't think he was cool for being so freaking brilliant... I just thought he was cool cause he had two different colored eyes.


----------

